# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Инструкция, как стать алкоголиком

## Irina

_Многие знают об этом лишь понаслышке, с жалостью поглядывая на спивающихся знакомых. Некоторые живут бок о бок c родственником, который страдает алкоголизмом. А другие находятся на пути к этому страшному заболеванию, хотя не понимают, не желают этого осознавать._

*ЗДОРОВЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК*
Вы независимы от алкоголя, если:

    * выпиваете редко и в меру — за праздничным столом. Наутро не испытываете никаких неприятных эмоций;
    * выпиваете в основном, чтобы продегустировать новый напиток;
    * вас невозможно уговорить выпить, если вы этого не хотите. Вы не «ведетесь» на такие аргументы, как «поддержи компанию», «а тебе слаб??»;
    * алкоголь для вас стоит на одном из последних мест в ранге вещей, от которых можно получить удовольствие;
    * ваши родственники про вас говорят: «А вот он — не пьет!»;
    * вы привыкли решать проблемы, а не «топить горе в вине».

*БЫТОВОЕ ПЬЯНСТВО*
Вы на пути к алкоголизму:

    * взяли за правило пить больше чем одну бутылку пива в день. Постепенно увеличиваете количество;
    * выпиваете по поводу каждого праздника (Новый год, 8 Марта, дни рождения друзей, покупка новых кроссовок). Уже купили отрывной календарь. Там каждый день — праздник;
    * на вопрос, почему выпиваете, вы отвечаете, что «снимаете стресс», «на радостях» или «чтобы расслабиться». Стрессом считаете даже тот факт, когда вам наступят на ногу в трамвае;
    * вас можно уговорить выпить, даже если вы не хотите или дали обещание не пить. Потом вы говорите, что это не вы виноваты, а вас напоили. Видимо, вливали вам водку прямо в рот через воронку. Или вводили внутривенно.

Если ваши друзья на следующее утро после «хорошей попойки» рассказывают, как вы пытались плясать на столе (только все время падали), кадрили хозяйский фикус и показывали эротик-шоу старушкам у подъезда, знайте — вы готовы перейти к следующей стадии алкоголизма.

*ПСИХОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ЗАВИСИМОСТЬ*
У вас первая стадия хронического алкоголизма, если:

    * ваш день начинается с того, что вы представляете, как возьмете деньги, пойдете в магазин, купите пива или водки и «посидите» с друзьями. От этого настроение сразу повышается. В кошельке нет денег? Настроение — на нуле…
    * перестали «обнимать белого друга» после перебора с алкоголем. Раньше-то вы с ним «дружили», но теперь — дружба врозь! Вот только это, скорее, плохо, чем хорошо.
    * раньше выпивали 100—150 г водки, веселели, расслаблялись. Теперь выпиваете 300—400 г — и ни в одном глазу! Кстати, это предмет вашей гордости. Тех, кто отказывается столько пить, вы считаете слабаками. А себя — человеком, умеющим пить;
    * всех ваших друзей веселит, что вы вытворяете, будучи пьяным. И еще больше веселит, что вы этого не помните;
    * слыша рассказ о человеке, который что-то совершил, будучи пьяным, вы говорите: «Но он же был пьяный!» — как будто это полностью снимает вину;
    * обожаете рассказывать и слушать анекдоты про пьяниц;
    * если кто-то заговаривает о спиртных напитках, вы поддерживаете этот разговор, выступая «экспертом» в этом деле.

Самый верный способ перейти к следующей стадии алкоголизма — просто не обращать внимания на все эти симптомы. А также не обращать внимания на встревоженный хор голосов ваших родственников, уговаривающих бросить пить.

*ФИЗИЧЕСКАЯ ЗАВИСИМОСТЬ*

    * Вы начинаете понимать, что у вас проблемы. Стараетесь «завязать» сами, но все время срываетесь;
    * замечаете, что наилучших результатов в работе вы можете достигать, будучи в состоянии «подпития»;
    * вам трудно уснуть, не пропустив рюмочку на ночь;
    * можете выпить две с половиной бутылки водки и не умереть;
    * наконец-то вы хорошо знаете, что такое похмелье. Вы — «эксперт» по приведению себя в «нормальное» состояние. Считаете, что основной способ — это лечиться тем, чем отравился, то есть алкоголем. После этого пьете несколько дней, но способны собраться для того, чтобы пойти на работу. Поэтому пьете, как правило, по выходным и праздникам.

Ваша жена уже ушла от вас или только собирается? Вам уже отказали в повышении? Может, вам понадобилось сменить работу? Среди ваших друзей трудно найти непьющего человека? Поздравляем: вы готовы перейти к следующему этапу!

*ПОЛНАЯ ДЕГРАДАЦИЯ*

    * Вы часто «видите» чертиков, НЛО, мышек. Да-да, вы знакомы с той, кого любовно называют «белочкой» — белой горячкой;
    * бывали в наркологическом отделении больницы и общались там с «братьями по разуму». Больше всего во время пребывания в больнице вам хотелось «выйти и напиться»;
    * иногда вы настолько плохо себя чувствуете, что боитесь умереть;
    * с удивлением обнаруживаете, что способны опьянеть даже после бутылки пива;
    * теперь можете экономить на еде, потому что есть вам совсем не хочется. Что весьма кстати в ситуации, когда у вас нет работы…
    * стали гораздо «стройнее», чем в молодости. Вы похудели без всяких диет, разве это не чудо?
    * ваша одежда очень грязная, но вы не обращаете на это никакого внимания. Вам это кажется даже естественным, ведь вы очнулись под забором;
    * способны испугаться своего отражения в зеркале: этот неопрятный заросший грязный старик — это Я?
    * недоумеваете, куда делась та женщина (как же ее зовут?), которую вы так часто раньше видели по утрам. Помнится, скандальная была особа, все время вас за что-то ругала. Вот только за что?

Если вам удалось избежать знакомства с «обезьянником» в милиции, если вы в пьяном виде никого не покалечили или чего-нибудь не украли, то это настоящее везение! Если удача останется с вами, то вам удастся не оказаться на улице, не умереть в объятьях «белочки» и не замерзнуть зимой в сугробе.

Вы еще не знаете, но, когда вы «уйдете», родные вздохнут с облегчением, ваша жена и дети больше не будут стесняться ваших пьяных выходок. О вас нечего будет вспомнить, кроме того, как, сколько и когда вы выпивали. И того, как было хорошо, когда вы еще не пили.

*А ТЕПЕРЬ СО ВСЕЙ СЕРЬЕЗНОСТЬЮ…*

Легче всего отказаться от пути в алкоголизм на стадии здорового человека. Выпивайте изредка и немного. Ищите другие источники веселья и хорошего настроения.

Если вас начала затягивать эта пучина, не отговаривайтесь: «Я пью как все». «Все» пьют по-разному. Если вы понимаете, что не способны сами сдержать обещание «не пить», обращайтесь за помощью к врачу.

Помните, что только ваше твердое решение «не пить» дает вам шанс не скатиться до самого низа. Примите это решение, а потом воспользуйтесь одной из систем избавления от алкогольной зависимости.

*ЖЕНСКИЙ ЗМИЙ*

Женщины начинают пить в среднем на 5–8 лет позже мужчин, и поэтому возраст формирования алкогольной зависимости у них приходится на 35–50 лет. Раньше на 12 мужчин-алкоголиков приходилась одна женщина, а теперь на 5 мужчин — одна женщина. Привыкание у дам происходит быстрее, чем у мужчин, хотя на это требуется значительное время: у женщин после 7,5 года злоупотребления, а у мужчин — 16 лет.
Предпосылки женского алкоголизма
Физиологические: меньший, чем у мужчин, процент воды в организме, что приводит к более высокой концентрации алкоголя в крови; в предменструальный период алкоголь быстрее всасывается из желудка; активность некоторых ферментов, которые расщепляют алкоголь, ниже; относительная мягкость абстинентного синдрома (похмелья), что позволяет долгое время не обращаться за помощью к наркологам.
Социально-психологические: нервно-психические и физические нагрузки. Зачастую женщины начинают пить из-за плохого настроения, хронической депрессии, неврозов.
Генетические: если у женщины — родители алкоголики, то шансы заболеть алкоголизмом у нее вдвое выше, чем у мужчины с отягощенной наследственностью.
Семейные: у 70 % выпивающих женщин — мужья алкоголики. Женщина, изначально попадая в созависимость от алкоголизма мужа, часто позволяет себя спаивать.
Существует миф, что женский алкоголизм не лечится. Это лишь миф и не более. Лечение женского алкоголизма имеет свои особенности, но как и в случае с мужским, самое важное — это осознать проблему и начать с ней бороться.

----------

